
I am and I will always be a foreigner (2016) - sridca
http://dariuszgalasinski.com/2016/10/06/i-am-and-i-will-always-be-a-foreigner/
======
finid
Do us and yourself a favor, change the font color on your site, so that it's
easier to read.

